# Problem with Jiffy Ice Auger - Can you help



## SDoldtimer

****
I bought a new Jiffy Ice auger last year. After cutting a hole the engine wants to die. It starts right up again, but does not seem to idle good. I may tinker with the fuel mixture and idle speed to see if I can correct this fault. Any suggestions ????

Also the darn gas cap wants to leak. I may try to cut out a gasket from 1/8 inch neoprene and see if that will stop it. Design flaw??? Maybe, because another guy has the same trouble.

Any comments would be appreciated.

8 inches of good ice in the Mobridge area.

Thanks, Oldgeezer


----------



## cavedude

hey oldtimer, i bought a new jiffy model30 last year and it did not run too good, it had the same problems that yours has. i started it up this year and it ran good, granted that it was thanksgiving the last time i started but i hope it runs good when its cold......if not take it to a small engine repair shop and get it tuned... :beer:


----------



## njsimonson

Check the choke lever, sometimes it wiggles back out of position and the engine cuts out. Had it happen to my Model 30 last year.


----------



## Jiffy

You stated it was new last year. If you already haven't done it take those damn restrictor caps off!! You CAN NOT properly tune it with those on.

It sounds like you just need to turn your idle screw up. Its tough to tell, start with that. It should idle rough but it shouldn't die. If its running too smooth back to down a bit until it "lopes like a harley". Thats the best way I can describe it.

How many holes have you cut with it?? Is it even broke in?? I have a model 31 Legend that really didn't run good until I cut enough holes to burn about 3 to 4 tanks of gas through it.

Change your spark plug every year.

Run Seafoam through every year.

I wouldn't mess with the fuel mixture. Be extremely anal when mixing it and follow the recommendtions set forth by jiffy. I use the highest octane gas I can find.

As a last resort you could try and mess with your lean/rich screw. As a last resort......

It has been my experiences that you will have to mess with it in varing weather temps. Mine will not run good in 30-40 degree weather if I have it set for -10 to-20 below. You have to mess with them a bit. Trial and error.

Please excuse my rambling....I am just thinking out loud and typing. Hope you get is running better. When you do, you'll know!! :wink:


----------



## Jiffy

Oh yeah, my gas cap leaks to. I think they all do. They do make a "new and improved" gas cap for it. I'm not sure if it works any better or not.

Just for the record, I like the smell of my leaky Jiffy........ 8)

http://www.jiffyonice.com/accessories.htm#other


----------



## Norm70

Jiffy,

Yes the new gas cap does work better. I thought i would try it instead of making my apt. smell like gas. Seems to work well

I did have to loosen the cap to get more air circulation as loosening the valve at the top was not enough.


----------



## BOWLKILLA

WHEN I BOUGHT MY NEW JIFFY IT WAS SET TO CALI EPA SO ITOOK IT TO THE SHOP AND THEY AJUSTED IT COST LIKE 15 BUCKS RUNS ALOT BETTER NOW


----------



## SDoldtimer

****
The leaky gas cap I replaced with one from my wore-out Eskimo drill. It is metal and the small air valve is larger and more posative. Works fine.

The Jiffy has only drilled about 50 holes, so it must be a carb setting. Will fiddle with it later on. Why do today what you can put off till tomorrow.

Thanks guys for the input !!


----------



## deacon

Jiffy said:


> You stated it was new last year. If you already haven't done it take those damn restrictor caps off!! You CAN NOT properly tune it with those on.


What do you mean by the "rstrictor caps" where are they located? Sorry no engine genius, thanks for the help.


----------



## Field Hunter

Take it to a small engine shop......if you left any gas in the tank over the summer the carb needs to be cleaned out...they get messed up when gas sits in them over the summer with out any gas preservative used.

The same thing happened to mine...sarts but stops when drilling. It's good as new now.


----------



## OBSESSED

BUY A LAZER MAG


----------



## MSG Rude

I had the same problems but mine worked its self out. Even the gas cap deal. Mine leaked through the breather hole and I found out that the 'O' ring was bad. Went to Mac's Hardware and bought a new one for a penny. I have had it for 4 years now and she runs great.

I have even posted before that I used it to drill my holes for a deck I put in. I drilled 9 holes with it in a clay/dirt mixture, used the ice auger not a dirt auger and she still runs greeaattt! I did have to sharpen the blade after that though!

You can see it at the ice fishing get-together in VC!

David


----------



## Jiffy

Dave,

My Jiffy is faster than your Jiffy....... :wink:  8)


----------



## fox412

Sounds like yall need to have auger races at the get together. Maybe Simonson could supply a prize. We will be having our family get together at Devils Lake that weekend where mine will be cutting ice at a very average speed.


----------



## MSG Rude

Jiffy said:


> Dave,
> 
> My Jiffy is faster than your Jiffy....... :wink:  8)


My 'Jiffy' is old and slow... :roll:

As far as my Jiffy, that is old and slow too but it beats the heck out of a crank (ice-auger).


----------

